# norton systemworks?



## clashboard (Aug 10, 2004)

has anyone used this?  I bought it and then read reviews on a couple of websites...sounds like everyone hates it.  I just bought because the guy at fry's said it was good (LAME!).  I think I'm going to return it. But what should I get?  

I read good stuff about AVP(I think that's what it is), PC illin, and bitdefender.  Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## ian (Aug 10, 2004)

AVG is not bad, and best of all free
http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 10, 2004)

I like PCillin's online scanner, and like Ian said AVG is good and free


----------



## clashboard (Aug 10, 2004)

cool, thanks guys.  Should I uninstall norton AV 2003 first?  Where do I download this and is it legal?  Which is better overall, AVG or pcillin?   I'm just shocked that I don't have to spend $1000 to get this.  Is PC illin also free? OR should I trade in norton systemworks and get PC illin.


----------



## ian (Aug 10, 2004)

> Should I uninstall norton AV 2003 first?


I would


> Where do I download this and is it legal?


If you are referring to AVG, you can get it here, yes it is legal and free for personal use, but read the terms and conditions.
http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/


> Which is better overall, AVG or pcillin?


Cant say which is better, from my personal experience, I have had problems with pccillin, but then other people like it. I dont know whether they have a free version like AVG.


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 10, 2004)

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/ is the site for pcillin that has the free online virus scanner, I dont think pcillin is free though but I know the online scanner is, so I would download AVG first for free, and then try the online scanner, if it can find stuff that AVG missed then I would go ahead and buy pcillin but if not then you dont have to worry about it and you'll save yourself some money


----------



## Praetor (Aug 10, 2004)

Whoa ... Systemworks isnt JUST NAV ya know!  It's got NortonU and Cleansweep too and for the professional version, Ghost! (arguably the best thing Norton ever did)


----------



## [tab] (Aug 10, 2004)

I won a copy of Norton Systemworks once... it was OK.  I didn't use the virus scanner because I already had a paid up subscription to another one, but the other tools Praetor mentioned are quite good.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah I pretty much only use the Ghost part heehee .. i have NortonU on but never need it LOL .. i guess i could have saved 100MB there but oh well


----------



## clashboard (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't have the pro edition... so is it worth my $70 to keep this thing?  From the sounds of it, no!  I think you replied to my other post... I think I might try the AVG thing and then the free online scanner from microtrend.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 10, 2004)

> I don't have the pro edition... so is it worth my $70 to keep this thing? From the sounds of it, no! I think you replied to my other post... I think I might try the AVG thing and then the free online scanner from microtrend.


Probably not worth it unless you think you can use the Cleansweep and NortonUtilities. I guess it's kinda like insurance: you buy the crap and hope never to use it. If all you plan to do is use the NAV then either get just NAV or use a free version like AVG


----------

